# What gives your Life Meaning & Purpose...your greatest inner happiness?



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I believe we all have significance in the world, that we are blessed with unique gifts. The expression of our gifts contributes to a cause greater than ourselves. One of my favorite quotes is:



Is your purpose based on hatred, fear, love, intellect, soul, martyrdom or a fighting spirit? .... 

Yeah, it's a DEEP question....even philosophical... some have it figured out, some are still on that journey...for some it is just "happiness" / being content... others strive for so much more. 



> How to Find Your Life Purpose: 25 Discovery Questions
> 
> The phrase “there are no wrong answers” has never applied more as when it comes to the life purpose. There is no such thing as a wrong life purpose. And your life purpose is NOT going to be the same as your friend or your sister or your mother or your children or your role models, so own up to being unique and special! Pay attention here because many shall try to dissuade you from your purpose, and if you have doubts yourself, you will not be holding your own ground much longer.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It's odd,I feel like I know my purpose in life...I feel I have several things to do while I'm here.But I have a really hard time coming up with definite answers to several of the discovery questions.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> It's odd,I feel like I know my purpose in life...I feel I have several things to do while I'm here.But I have a really hard time coming up with definite answers to several of the discovery questions.


Same here and I feel completely fine with that.

Lot of these "studies/questionnaires" are just completely flawed IMO.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

lol glad to know I'm not the only one stumped by the questions! I was getting worried like "hmmm maybe I really don't know my purposes in life!"


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I can't say I'm stumped.

I just don't see how ONE person's opinion on these subject can apply to ALL and make a certain distinction based on that foundation.

Something along the line....

For example, my main passion is family/kids (amongst few others of course). 

I don't see that anywhere on the list. And to me, if the person has no passion for family........I struggle to take them seriously.

Perhaps that's selfish of me and a bit shallow, but that's what I feel.

:scratchhead: 

I just think that humans are WAY too complex to "narrow things down to few items". At the end of the day, whatever it is that makes your clock tic/makes you happy is great.

Perhaps I'm a bit of an oxymoron (especially after what I wrote above) but I think it's great that people have different interest. 

World would be ONE BORING place if everyone was the same.


----------



## Big Dude (Feb 24, 2013)

I know with certainty that my purpose is to make the world a better place, to a degree in line with my abilities. I am not a religious person, but I feel blessed to have a career that makes fulfilling that purpose possible.

My greatest inner happiness comes from watching my son play.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *ScarletBegonias said*: It's odd,I feel like I know my purpose in life...I feel I have several things to do while I'm here.But I have a really hard time coming up with definite answers to several of the discovery questions.


 seems pretty common by the answers... I am still struggling with it myself ! 

One of your purposes is on that list...(the rescuing)

All these years... I/we had specific goals we were reaching towards... things we were eager to see come to pass....nothing in lights or BIG really...just the typical american Pie dreams I suppose... minus the white picket fence...we were climbing the mountain together achieving, scratching off the list as we go...this was "purpose" enough...

Now it's like we're on the top of that mountain, the wind blowing in our hair...we stopped to take a break...looking around...more time to smell the flowers on this journey in mid cycle..







....more so than when we were so busy DOING... planning... we can look back and see how we got here...

But now what... is there more??... it's almost like we need to be pursuing something, chasing something...the anticipation does something for us....a sense of accomplishment keeps us young... ..I don't know... 

Is contentment enough? 

For many, it seems it is.... My husband is very content...I asked him this question the other night.. his answer was... to be here for his family... to protect & provide for us, seeing us happy makes him happy......He is a Simple man...a true family man.....he doesn't need more....that's just how he is geared... If he lost his job tomorrow...It'd be a blow to his world in a big way....because his PURPOSE is so wrapped up in this.. 

Me - having a family, this has Fulfilled me - it has been all I dreamed it would be.... no matter the skinned knees, getting up at 3 am cause one of them puked all over the carpet, then the next night another does it....and another...







....one time I watched one of our son's sleep walking, he whipped it out & peed right on our kitchen floor...it was the sound of it hitting the linoleum that had me running in there.. Looking back this is pretty :rofl:....but at the time!

But they are growing up...I was needed at one time...not so much as they get older... I guess I LIKE to be needed... I foresee only walking down a mountain now..as we age... just watching them pursue their dreams, cheering them on.... so happy for them.. but a little sad for myself... 

But there is Traveling ..places we've always wanted to see...just the 2 of us.. there is so much open to us all...getting involved here....there...how to figure out our niche... it's a worthy pursuit....


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> But they are growing up...I was needed at one time...not so much as they get older... I guess I LIKE to be needed... I foresee only walking down a mountain now..as we age... just watching them pursue their dreams, cheering them on.... so happy for them.. but a little sad for myself...


You could be a foster  Constant joy and tons of needy little beings always!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

More questions to ponder...



> 6 Powerful Questions That Will Change Your Life Forever
> 
> You have a unique purpose. Discovering the answers to these questions will allow you to align yourself with that purpose and bring real magic into your life.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

ok now I can answer all of those easily except maybe the last one.The rest are a piece of cake though.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh, SA, I liked your post so much. I can relate so well. 

I think you are a few years older than I am, but our youngest ones are about the same age. Dh and I were just talking last weekend about how my life is changing as the kids grow. He told me I need to think about my second "career" after being a SAHM. 

He did not mean getting a job, unless I want to, but about finding a purpose now that we don't have babies or even very small children anymore. He asked if I wanted to take a class or do volunteer work. I can't really think of anything now, though spending time in P&R is getting me back to reading Paul Krugman and Democratic Underground, lol.

A friend here suggested I look at my interests (put off mostly when we are raising several kids) and think about taking some classes. I really do want to always keep learning. And I don't care about doing things perfectly. I speak French and Spanish, but neither perfectly. And my written French leaves a lot to be desired, lol.

I love dh and the kids dearly, and once the kids are gone, it will be just dh and I. It was fun a few weeks ago, going out to CA by ourselves. So easy, without kids to care for. But I still need interests of my own. Someday dh will die, and I will need to be able to keep going on my own. That's where interests are so helpful, I think. We have to stay interested in life.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I can't do a thread without quotes.. I liked many of these....


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't guess I think as deeply as some, but I suppose any thoughts of purpose that i might have would be from a religious standpoint, and I won't go into that.

Otherwise, I'm just happy being happy, just rolling with the flow and enjoying the simple things in life. I'm happy just being content. I don't have to roll out every morning with a great purpose in mind, but I just enjoy the simple things around me.

I'm not complicated and getting along with me is not like a second job. One of the best compliments I ever had was an internship I had in the dawn of my career. I was going to be observed by a big cheese and I told another big cheese that I hoped we got along. He looked at me rather puzzled and said, "Anyone who can't get along with you has problems."

When I was growing up, I didn't hear about this purpose so much. Most everyone's purpose was obvious I suppose, which was putting food on the table and clothes on our backs.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

My purpose and passion was/is my work. I had a little girl 8 months ago and decided to quit working (she wasn't adjusting to daycare very well). It was a tragic decision for me and I'm in limbo trying to figure things out again.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Best work happiness - walk into a store and see stuff I help design for sale. Or read Consumer Reports or reviews on Amazon and see what people think of my team's work....

Best family happiness - see what my kids are accomplishing

Best personal happiness - gas in my Mini, my camera and my cellphone are charged, a sunny day, and a strong coffee in the cupholder.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Really? Screwing "The Man" every chance I get. But not for personal gain. 

What gets me up in the morning is looking out for the little people, who are often born into ignorance and poverty and too often stay there, despite so-called "opportunity."

It's the same thing that lets me sleep at night.

I should add that I have a job that not only allows me to do this, but also encourages it. Not so much the "screwing" part but the looking out part. I would blow a whistle loudly if given the chance.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

The thing I most like is understanding what people are saying in their own languages.

I don't speak mandarin, but I did learn it for a while at University. 

One day years ago, these two Chinese were walking down the street in the lake district, and one says:

"Gou leng de!"

And the meaning popped into my head: "It's quite cold, isn't it!"

That made my day... because everyone else just heard: 

"brlrbrlbrlbrlrbbrlb!"

On Tuesday this week, a group of foreigners went past a cafe where I was sitting having a conversation in X language, while I was talking to a friend in Y language. The people at the next table were talking English. It was so bizarre when for a moment I couldn't tell exactly which language everyone was speaking, but still the pictures arrived in my head of what each conversation was all about.

It makes me feel like a secret genius! 

(Is that a purpose in life- Eavesdropping?  )


----------



## married tech (Jan 18, 2014)

Life is supposed to have a meaning and a purpose? :scratchhead:

I was happy and content with my life until I heard that.......


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

I have another way to help to find an ideal life course or career.

Here is the gist. Imagine you've gone through something deeply traumatic. You don't have to imagine exactly what it is, but see yourself having lost whatever you care for the most so that your life pretty much has no point or purpose at all and never will again. Yeah, great start, eh? Bear with me. Imagine as well that you can't do anything to dull the pain in the sense of escapism—so, no drugs, addictive behaviours, promiscuity, or anything else that would take the edge off in that way. 

So here you are, adrift on a sea of pain, all the time. What would you do to reduce the pain. What could you do that would give you something to focus on enough to get through your days? Would you write songs? Would you help people in some way? What would it be?

Whatever that thing is, you should explore it. The thing that can get you through the darkest times is something that, in an emotional sense, heals you. And anything that does that is worth pursuing. It's best off not to pursue something that brings you the most excitement, because excitement is far easier to find than a sense of deep calm from what you do. That is rare. That kind of activity is something you might only find once in your lifetime.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow!

I can't believe I missed this thread, SA.

I know for sure what gives my life meaning and purpose above everything else ant that's social work.

I have always liked participating in activities that help reduce the poverty and suffering of others ever since I was a boy.

I remember when I was around nine yrs old , my mom used to let me go with a man , once every week into the city to distribute packaged lunches to the street dwellers and drug addicts.
That left an deep impression on my mind.
I like helping socially disadvantaged people , and I strongly dislike race , class , economic and all the other constructs which tend to lock then in poverty cycles.
I have worked mostly within our prison system with juveniles and also on the social reintegration end of the adult prison.
I help adult ex prisoners , male and female ,on their exit from prison to start over their lives , and get reintegrated back into society.

At the moment , I am working with an ex prisoner ( adult male) , former drug pusher , and have helped him started up an agri business .

One of my greatest joys , is seeing seeing these men and women get back on their feet. 
One of the most touching experiences I've ever had in my life , was running into a young , self employed businessman one day , not recognizing who he was , and hearing him remind me of how I used to come to the prison and talk with him ,when he was just a boy , incarcerated. 
He had turned his life around , started his own little business ,settled down with a woman ,and had a little kid.
He said the talks I had with them in prison made him think.

That literally brought tears to my eyes and confirmed to me ,my life's purpose.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

As the question has the word "greatest" in it, this means one choice.

First thing which came to mind: my children. I feel that doing my best to make sure they grow up to be well-balanced adults is really my main purpose.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

1)To love and be loved. To feel needed, wanted, valued... I know that sounds silly. 


2)I enjoy helping others with physical pain. I like helping others get back to life when pain prevents that. It's awesome to work on an an injured athlete and with my help can not only get back to their sport, but also win the competition... I feel like I win as well.

3) I like to help others accomplish their dreams... Sometimes it may be some encouraging words...something to give them the confidence they need to take that !eap of faith.

4)I still know I have a greater purpose...Maybe that is my ego working in me... Maybe I am doing that already... I like making the lives of people around me better in anyway possible... Sometimes I forget it's not about ME.. Its about putting others first, then my purpose, my happiness follows


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Sandfly said:


> The thing I most like is understanding what people are saying in their own languages.
> 
> I don't speak mandarin, but I did learn it for a while at University.
> 
> ...


So funny. One of the reasons I like to travel to places like Mongolia and Iceland is I can't understand anything, so I can be in a crowded place and tune almost everything out, except people speaking in English, French, Mandarin, Spanish, Italian and Portuguese. You know it's time to go home when you start ordering your coffee, shooing away cattle and talking to horses in the native language, and translating for people who are panicked at trying to figure out the coffee dispenser at the gas station. :rofl: I kept dreaming in Mandarin for years after I lived in Beijing, and last week when at lunch with a Chinese colleague opened my mouth to answer a question in English from the waitstaff and heard Mandarin coming out. wtf!? :rofl:

I think I'm going to learn Abenaki. I'm tired of calling trees, trees and birds, birds. There are better words for these things. I think after a while language loses its power. It's good to learn new ones, and to know the native terms for things that are in one country versus another. "Lost in Translation" because some things cannot be translated.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> You know it's time to go home when you start ordering your coffee, shooing away cattle and talking to horses in the native language, and translating for people who are panicked at trying to figure out the coffee dispenser at the gas station.


You speak _horse?_ We're gonna need a video clip of that.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

That's really cool that you know so many languages, HNU! You could give Sandfly a run for his money!


----------



## TooNice (Nov 26, 2013)

My purpose for a long time was to help others and to make others happy. As I have gone through stages of life and had some losses and personal battles, I have shifted that.

Happiness for me is something I want to seek in my self worth and inner peace. To know that I may do things to help others, or things that make people around me happy, but those actions are not what defines my happiness. To the contrary, my happiness drives those actions. 

I want to know that I am physically and mentally strong.

I want to know that I can be loved for who I am with every fault and flaw that I have, and I am worthy enough to walk away from anyone who does not give me that. 

It's a very different place for me to be reaching for, but I believe it is where my inner happiness lies.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> *Really? Screwing "The Man" every chance I get*. But not for personal gain.


 When I 1st read this... I thought "ME TOO!"... but I was reading it ALLLLL wrong! ... Just had to say that! :lol:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Being a father to my sons. However, it both a source of my greatest meaning and purpose as well frustration and sadness. It is the hardest thing I have ever done in my life that has both made me feel great success and ultimate failure. 

Being a father


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

MSP said:


> You speak _horse?_ We're gonna need a video clip of that.


"THE native language" (of the country) not "THEIR" native language as in horses. See what I mean about translation? Even English to English a lot can be misunderstood just by a reader adding two unassuming letters.

With horses, it doesn't much matter what language, though they do understand. They're telepathic, masters of body language, scent and tone of voice.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

jld said:


> That's really cool that you know so many languages, HNU! You could give Sandfly a run for his money!


I don't talk much, usually just listen.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> When I 1st read this... I thought "ME TOO!"... but I was reading it ALLLLL wrong! ... Just had to say that! :lol:


That would be fun, if I was inclined. 
Only one guy floats my boat, he's half a world away.
That's the way it goes. 
The good news though is my boat can still be floated. 
Most men I find repulsive in one way or another. Makes dating, and life, easy. Less distractions.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Back in 1979, when I let my older brother, a great football official in his own right, talk me into getting into this glorious avocation, my main goal was to get through each and every game without something going wrong or pissing some high profile coach off. Sounds easy enough, doesn't it?

And I've got to say that I've largely succeeded at that! Well, for the most part, anyway! As my experience grew and my love of the game flourished, I set higher goals in trying to teach our younger officials, not so much about the rules, but moreso about how to handle people effectively, how to work and interact with people and coaches, knowing full well that this avocation of ours is a true vocation of theirs, knowing that a certain call of ours could predicate a loss on their resume that could cost them their job. That the coaches and administrators weren't the bogeymen that lots of folks make them out to be, but rather like me and you, they have feelings, emotions of love and hate, likes and dislikes, seriousness and humor, elation and sorrow, laughter and tears, attentiveness and irreverence.

And then I took it a step deeper in that I asked God what He would have me do. And the answer was to show them His love for them through my officiating ~ whether it's through talking softly with them, exuding mild but loving authority when needed, getting irreverent and cutting up with them, counseling a heartbroken player who didn't catch the pass to win the game and letting them know that it was really no ones fault that it didn't happen.

No, the pay ain't that much, but the avocation itself is wonderful in that I get to work with the absolute finest people in the world ~ my co-officials and crewmates, who will never ever say anything positive about their crew chief in a pregame or a postgame conference, but in the heat of the battle in the trenches, there is no one I would absolutely trust anymore in the world!

This is my mission for Arbitrator, for my brother who got me into the avocation, for my Dad for giving me my avid love of the game, for all of those older officials who taught me how to do it so well, for the coaches and players who are like a second family.

But more importantly for our Heavenly Father, who has smiled on me as I've made officiating this fine game as my mission in service to Him.

And in doing so, I just hope that when He sees fit to let me leave this game to my son and the others that I teach directly or by example, that I will leave this game in at least a little better shape than in what I found it!

And to all I can richly say, "To God Be the Glory!" *


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I believe we all have significance in the world, that we are blessed with unique gifts. The expression of our gifts contributes to a cause greater than ourselves.
> 
> Is your purpose based on hatred, fear, love, intellect, soul, martyrdom or a fighting spirit? ....
> 
> Yeah, it's a DEEP question....even philosophical... some have it figured out, some are still on that journey...for some it is just "happiness" / being content... others strive for so much more.


I don't know if there is a higher purpose in life or not. When we were young most of us had our purpose handed to us from our parents. Having grown up with that it may be natural to ask what is a higher purpose. Many find it through religion others pursue life goals. So many people have so many different purposes that for me the one commonality between them all is the ability to choose a purpose. 


SA, you have hit on an important aspect. We each effect others on our journey through life. These interactions often become significant for some without our even realizing it. 


One of the things that gives me fulfillment is helping others finding satisfaction and fulfillment doing things that I can help them with. Even the smallest of our actions may improve somebodies life and we need to be mindful of that and open to help others.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Besides screwing "The Man" I'm going to start teaching cooking and baking when I graduate in May (mid-life additional degrees I found useful to acquire, plus a break and change of perspective from the usual stuff I was doing.) Anyhow, my lessons will be on a sliding scale, including dirt cheap for those on food stamps. 

The flip side of trying to improve quality of medical care is getting people to a point where they need less. I figure I can save more people by teaching them how to cook REAL food, than I can saving them once they're in the hospital after they've been eating boxed and processed crap for years on end.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

During a particularly bleak period of my life, I was searching to find any sense of purpose. I knew that in my past, I'd have said what others here posted - that while I couldn't define it, I knew it was there.

However, I'd lost that. I had NO reason to want to live. None. 

Long, long story short: I dug deep to list things that had EVER made me feel motivated or that had ever brought me pleasure, and asked myself why it had once been important to me. On every single thing, the "bottom line" answer I came to was "love." Love was my reason for contributing to this world in any way. I have since spoken to a doctor whose opinion is that love is a secondary reason and that survival is the first, but I still think of love as the reason for survival.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

I rely on the philosophies of drunk people on Facebook.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I took a class in college called "the meaning of existence".
The professor was an atheistic Jew.

At the beginning of the class, he announced that "we will take this journey and explore all the possible answers. We will distill all the possibilities until we reach the only logical conclusion and then I will tell you what the meaning of existence is on the last day."

So the last day came, and he announced just as promised that the answer must and can be summarized in one sentence: "MAN IS BROTHER!"

I, for myself had a bit of a letdown. 

I much prefer and in fact would insist on a somewhat different answer: 'to love and be loved'.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

jorgegene said:


> I took a class in college called "the meaning of existence".
> The professor was an atheistic Jew.
> 
> At the beginning of the class, he announced that "we will take this journey and explore all the possible answers. We will distill all the possibilities until we reach the only logical conclusion and then I will tell you what the meaning of existence is on the last day."
> ...


Prof's answer sucks. Yours was better.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jorgegene said:


> I took a class in college called "the meaning of existence".
> The professor was an atheistic Jew.
> 
> At the beginning of the class, he announced that "we will take this journey and explore all the possible answers. We will distill all the possibilities until we reach the only logical conclusion and then I will tell you what the meaning of existence is on the last day."
> ...


I am really enjoying reading so many of these replies.... the Man as brother... I tend to see great Love in this.. I will offer a song that captures it ...this old classic....

He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother ..

Every time I hear this, I get choked up....all I can think about is my Step Father....now there was a life that -from a distance, all you would see is a wasted old drunk...(he died yrs ago)...this man .. he opened his doors to "the least of these"... the people society turns away....the homeless... prostitutes...the life my Mother lived with him.. oh my the high adventure..but also danger...he's been beat up, they've been ripped off... the stories... they move me..to the compassion he had... he LIVED that song... even if he was so messed up himself.. I won't go into the stories here.. they were many...

See, when he was young, feeling invincible....drinking ....best friend/ also his cousin in the passenger seat..he says "Rev it up Palsy"....... he was killed instantly while my step Father lived..(his friend had a wife & kid)...he never forgave himself , and he never stopped drinking.. if his name was even mentioned 40 yrs later... he'd start crying... I think he had a need to give back....I don't know....when they left that town... some of those staying with them... were running after the car ... I mean.. He was loved..because he showed love to those no one did... 

My Mother wrote this poem about him called "He's My Brother" ....


> God said we are brothers
> and God's word is true
> But we call God a Liar
> By the things that we do
> ...


I've have arguments with Christians over feeling my step Father would not be in Heaven (if there is such a place)..-due to his being an Alcoholic.. and I can not tell you the uprising in me to defend -to speak on his behalf...with the stories I knew.. and how they have moved me...it was another side of life..very desperate I got to see....what has the power to do that, if not "love".


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Your alcoholic Father may well be in heaven. According to Christian theology, Jesus is the final arbiter of who is in heaven. Not us.
Not anyone else.

There is a favorite story of mine I heard from a preacher long ago.

"When we get to heaven, we will be surprised at who we see there.
We will be very surprised at who is not there.
Most of all, we will be surprised that WE are there!"


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

1 Marry the love of my life. check!
2 become a Paramedic and save as many lives as possible. check! 
3 Raise a couple of great kids. check!

Having just retired from my career; I find my identity has become so intwined with #2 that I'm not sure who I am anymore! I feel somewhat disconnected from myself.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jorgegene said:


> Your alcoholic Father may well be in heaven. According to Christian theology, Jesus is the final arbiter of who is in heaven. Not us.
> Not anyone else.


 According the "Sheep & the Goats" parable.... how many of us will stand.. 

(Matt 25 35-36) ..."“For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in, I needed clothes and you clothed me, I was sick and you looked after me, I was in prison and you came to visit me” ...he literally did all of these things...with no thought to himself, he was beat up on his Birthday my Mom came home, blood everywhere... he was telling her to forgive the guy...that same man ended up killing his Girlfriend... her H , when he went to prison...he sent him $$ every month till he died... that guy wrote him a letter once that no one ever cared about him, he felt bad he ever beat him up... Just things like that..

He was a cook and couldn't stand to see anyone not have a place to stay, food to eat... took in this one who was eating out of the dumpster... they had a dog named "Tramp"... one day He was calling the Dog...and this guy said "Yeah Jim".. my Mom told me how he thought that was so Sad... he was actually pretty obnoxious at times... funny as he** ..but had this heart like no one I have ever known! 













> There is a favorite story of mine I heard from a preacher long ago.
> 
> "When we get to heaven, we will be surprised at who we see there.
> We will be very surprised at who is not there.
> Most of all, we will be surprised that WE are there!"


 I no longer consider myself a Christian... I hope there is a Heaven...how can any of us know...

But I know one thing...my drunken step father was FAR MORE LOVING AND GIVING over myself...that's just the truth!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My good relationships give me my meaning, purpose, and greatest happiness. My personal accomplishments and understanding give me the greatest satisfaction.

I do not believe in a higher purpose or power, and the only meaning in life is that which we give it.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

My thoughts on heaven..... I feel that when we die, we feel all the love that we have given others. We feel what they feel... We also feel the pain and hurt that we cause others... That when our life will flash before us...

In the end, we judge yourself.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

In that case I better not die


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

john117 said:


> In that case I better not die


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

A good friend of mine suggested I watch







....it was on our streaming Netflix.. so our family watched it last week....eating pop corn... thought it might be a good mention on this thread...

A 1:47 introduction 



..and 




"Happy" takes us around the world, looking at different people in various economic situations, and, with the help of happiness science, gauging their level of happiness....it makes the compelling argument that once basic necessities like food and shelter are provided for, economic factors have relatively little to do with overall satisfaction in life.

Using a balance of scientific research and fascinating human stories, the filmmakers explore some of the non-material roots of happiness, and in the process, show that while there isn’t a formula for it, everyone can become happier.

Our circumstances, our job, income, social status, age and health accounts for another *10 % *of our happiness. But the really good news is that there is a great deal you can do to make yourself happier, as *40 %* of our overall happiness is determined by intentional behavior. These are things people can do on a regular basis to become happier.










The film points out that you can gain more happiness with exercise, being in nature and adding variety to your life.



> The Search for Happiness .........Happy the movie: Director Roko Belic on Happiness and Empathy
> 
> One of my most profound experiences occurred when I spoke with one of the leading researchers of happiness in the world, Ed Diener, at the University of Illinois. He told me that a person's values are among the best predictors of their happiness.
> 
> ...


The most surprising thing to me in this documentary was...the 10% being "circumstantial"....I tend to put much weigh on circumstances in my life. ... thinking .. It will all go to hell if _________ or ________ happens... (I tend to be quite a worrier in certain areas...like health & well being)...

But according to what was learned here..... I am way off.. that we humans, if we are generally happy / connected/ empathetic ...it's our daily walk...can bounce back much quicker than we may realize!.... So that was very encouraging...

There is a much heavier weight on our attitudes...(that 40%)...with those intentional actions ..basically Happiness is a choice !


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I remember reading, many years ago, that happiness is determined by mental and physical health, deep, meaningful relationships, and fulfilling work. That would have been the late 90s, I think.

The remarkable thing about the study was that money was not found to be a critical factor, similar to what you have shared here, SA.


----------

